# My 75 Gallon Tank



## BTFU4 (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally filled my 75 gallon tank today! I can't wait to see these guys grow to full size 

*Fish:*
1 Tiger Red Oscar
1 Jack Dempsey
2 Firemouths
1 Bristlenose Pleco
(4 danios, they were my starter fish and I assume they will disappear in the next few months)


I also have an old 25 gallon tank from when i was younger. Any suggestions for what to fill it with?


----------



## Junglebetti (Mar 6, 2010)

For a simple but enjoyable freshwater tank, consider a guppy colony. If you have floating plants, chances are good that many fry will survive to adulthood, and then they can become lunch for the 75 gallon tank! (And you'll know for sure what quality of tank your feeder fish are coming from). You could probably get away with cycling the tank with two females and one male (and wait for the resulting fry), or rescue your danios for that purpose.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

The guppy tank idea is a good one. Live feeder foods are always great! 

My tank perferences tend to be more self-serving than that though; I think pufferfish are the greatest fish to keep and would recommend considering them. If you want to stick with FW, you could do SAP (South American Puffers) or Dwarf Puffers. DPs are fun becuse they don't require too much room. You could easily keep 5 of them in a 25g planted tank. I hear they breed pretty readily if there are a several females to each male and some java moss....


----------

